# New guy needs help heatsinking a 2D led maglite!



## Falcon1439 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a 2D LED maglite and have read about poor heatsinking. I was just wondering if there was a basic modification to stop this problem. My skills are OK but the only power tools I have is a hand drill, a chainsaw and a bench drill. No lathes at all!


----------



## lc-150 (Sep 23, 2011)

There is no way to avoid heat, just running them cooler and by that i mean not a full power. For exaple a 1000mA runing at 350mA. You can try with something you can found on a local hardware store, use your imagination.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 23, 2011)

order one of these

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310770-********-H22A-Heatsinks-********


----------

